# Hand surgery for carpal tunnel



## open

Have any of you went through hand surgery before? How did it affect your technique? Were you able to play on the instrument?

I've got an atypical carpal tunnel, where my numbers are just under the measure for the right hand, but in case of straining, they go right up. There's always a very thin numb feeling in my palm and fingers, as if I was wearing a very thin glove. Also, my movement is slowed a bit, which is sorta OK, but can feel that my hand moves just microseconds slower than I'm intending to. The element however which bothers me is the pain which gets unbearable after 30 minutes of playing. Taking breaks don't help much, because I would need at least 2-3 hour of break every 15 minutes which makes playing impossible.

My question is did you ever went through hand surgery? Do you know someone who did? What did change? Did your hand become slower? More clumsy? Dulled senses?

Every answer is appreciated!


----------



## Manxfeeder

I'm not a professional musician (I play saxophone on weekends), but I'm a court stenographer, where manual dexterity and sensitivity of touch are imperative. I've had carpal tunnel surgery in the right hand about 15 years ago. I haven't had any problems from the surgery.


----------



## NoCoPilot

Dr: After your carpal tunnel surgery you should regain the complete capability of your hand.

Me: Will I be able to play the violin?

Dr: I don't see why not.

Me: Good, because I never could before!

On a serious note, my best friend just had this surgery 4 weeks ago, and he's already feeling 110% better. Still wearing a brace for most of the day, and doing daily PT, but his long-term problems with his right hand are expected to disappear completely.

They took out some tendons from his forearm and re-tasked them to the thumb somehow. Not quite sure how that works.


----------

